# Need Help Finding Private Schools



## jmary (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi. I'm new here, new to forums all together....so, here I go. My family and I are seriously considering relocating from Chicago to *Cabo Sur area*. I'm in the Spa industry, my husband in the music industry. We need help finding good private (or public) schools for our 2 boys (8 and 9). Does anyone know of good schools or how to go about finding them? I've been all over the internet looking (at least it feels like it).

thanks to anyone who can help.

J


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Cabo Sur? Do you mean Cabo San Lucas, en Baja California, Sur? If so, check the following:

Colegio El Camino K-12 143-2100
Boletín de  Colegio El Camino 

Centro Educativo Integral Juan Bosco 7-9,
Phone:173- 0042; ce11: 155-7918 
www.CEIJuanBoscoLosCabos.com

Montessori Casa de los Niños Cipactlicali K -6. BilingualRobalo and Via Lerry near Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach 
Phone: 144-4716 or 624 111-3236. 

On the Corridor 

Colegio Amaranto pre-K-6, 145-8701
Bienvenido a Nuestro Colegio | Colegio Amaranto 

Instituto Peninsular 7-12, 104-3454
INSTITUTO PENINSULAR 

Centro Escolar Picacho (Colegio McGregor) pre-K-12, 144-5595
epic free music download all at cepicacho.com 

Instituto Baldor 7-12, Phone: 104-3700; fax 104-3701,
INSTITUTO CULTURAL BALDOR 

San José 

Instituto Intencional Libertad pre-K-12, 142-0428


----------



## jmary (Jan 20, 2010)

Dear RVGRINGO:

Thank you...checked out some of these and the websites are not in English (i don't speak Spanish, shameful, I know). I was hoping I would get a few raving reviews from other expats with children regarding some of the schools and maybe on how to go about finding the right one...I guess next step is to start making calls....argh. thanks again. And yes, I mean Cabo San Lucas.....between there and La Paz

J


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

jmary said:


> Dear RVGRINGO:
> 
> Thank you...checked out some of these and the websites are not in English (i don't speak Spanish, shameful, I know). I was hoping I would get a few raving reviews from other expats with children regarding some of the schools and maybe on how to go about finding the right one...I guess next step is to start making calls....argh. thanks again. And yes, I mean Cabo San Lucas.....between there and La Paz
> 
> J


Learn Spanish! I really mean it. In spite of having lots of your compatriots around you in Baja still the main tongue is Spanish, specially when it comes to dealing with the government, that as a foreigner you will need to do more often than you imagine.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you do move to Mexico and put your young children into school, they'll be bilingual in a matter of months. You may find that they'll prefer speaking Spanish and wonder why you aren't keeping up. Better get a head start.


----------

